# ◙ I just couldn't help myself... i got 2 more. lol ◙



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

well, i went to petco to get a few more things for the fish, when my wife & i decided to go ahead and get a couple more ct bettas for breeding. i found a real nice pair that should match up real nice. well, here they are, my new additions Bonnie & Clyde!

*Bonnie & Clyde*










*CLYDE*




























*BONNIE*


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

You're just cannonballing in, no toe-testing at this betta keeping thing! Lol. They will make beautiful fry! Congrats.  And I haven't formally said welcome, so welcome to the forum!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks! yeah, kinda just jumped in head first. lol. i'll put the blame on linda olson, we talked for over an hour on the phone, and she got me all pumped up. lol!!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on the find! I am not into CTs. But I love Bonnie. I have two Cichlids named Bonnie and Clyde. lol


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha dang! 5 bettas... 2 days? You're amazing! xD I love CTs! Bonnie is adorable <3


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone! i'm stoked about how this will go down. i'll get some better pix of them once they're settled in. i think bonnie's just as cute as a button, and she's so tiny!



Starbright said:


> Haha dang! 5 bettas... 2 days? You're amazing! xD I love CTs! Bonnie is adorable <3


i know...i'm such a dork lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thank you! bonnies got a funny personality, plus she's fiesty, and clyde likes to show off. They're little characters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Those are beautiful.
I LOVE that female, I mean that is probably the prettiest female I have ever seen


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL! Oh man you got the bug real bad....

Love your new fish!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are pretty. I love Bonnie... she is too cute.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha you've been bitten by the betta bug! It's such a glorious thing.  Your fish are beautiful! Bonnie already has breeding stripes...just make sure you research your brains out about breeding them, it's not as easy as you think.


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thank you again! oh i've been researching constantly. it doesn't seem too difficult, and i've already spoken to a couple of breeders, so we'll see how it goes.
i don't know if i would say i've been bitten by the betta bug, more like dug up an old love for them i once had all over again.

here are the newest pix of bonnie & clyde.

clyde thinks he's bad. lol.
here he is flaring up at elvis (giant, aka king betta)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bonnie is so pretty!!! I love her rays!=D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah... so you've been re infected.  

BEAUTIFUL fish!!! Clyde looks like a little shrimp compared to Elvis. LOL


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL OMG!!! Elvis is HUGE!!! DD


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

Starbright said:


> LOL OMG!!! Elvis is HUGE!!! DD


that's what i said when i saw him! :BIGsurprise:


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Ah... so you've been re infected.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL fish!!! Clyde looks like a little shrimp compared to Elvis. LOL


:rofl:yep, elvis didn't even bother with him! lol
being reinfected isn't so bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

They're both beautiful! 

All 3 of mine were impulse buys too. I couldn't help myself! Definitely worth it though!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice...i like Elvis best ,i have a king ,his name is Henery David  http://fish2010.weebly.com


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

My first two Bettas were Bonnie & Clyde!!!!!!! Love that!! Cylde sadly passed but Bonnie is still hanging around. She belongs to my Daughter now. You have two very nice fishies!!! I think it is sooooo great that you and your wife are in this together!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

You have a very beautiful CT pair!!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the Bonnie and Clyde theme! Your fish are b-e-a-utiful! Love love love Bonnie!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

haha thanks! yeah, she's growing on me. i'd have to say that the one with the most personality is elvis (the giant aka king). he's such a hog! how do you think bonnie & clyde will match up? i'm going to wait and see if she grows any more before i try to spawn them (she's teeny tiny).


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

^I think they will spawn beautifully! I'm one for spawning different looking fish together to see what you get... more surprising that way lol but I think they look enough alike to produce rather strapping looking bettas! I love bettas with personality! My Apollo has the biggest one out of my two


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

Bonnie is extremely pretty for a female betta!!!!!! :O I am lookin forward to seein what your spawn looks like  They're a gorgeous pair


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah they seem like a great match to me!!! You'll mostly end up with Multicolored CTs.  

By the way, I think that Clyde has some HM relatives.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I was thinking that, too, DH xD HUGE amount of fins for a CT.

Very pretty pair  Good luck with the breeding when you decide to do it!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Yeah they seem like a great match to me!!! You'll mostly end up with Multicolored CTs.
> 
> *By the way, I think that Clyde has some HM relatives.*




Yeah I just noticed his flare is pretty full


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

interesting...:hmm:

well, i might just have something else up my sleave then...:brow:


----------

